# Spring is here stock up on your detailing gear @ DetailersDomain.com



## DetailersDomain (Jun 25, 2006)




----------



## VWstung (Dec 19, 2010)

ordering more tomorrow


----------



## Thundar (Mar 4, 2013)

Just got my first new car (2013 GLI TR) and have no car detailing gear, is the adams starter kit acutally a good collection? Or is it over kill for someone with no experience?


----------



## DetailersDomain (Jun 25, 2006)

that would be a great starter kit! congrats on the car. 

take a look at the Adam's Detailing Videos.


----------



## DetailersDomain (Jun 25, 2006)

VWstung said:


> ordering more tomorrow


 that would be great.


----------



## Steve Zissou (Feb 21, 2008)

Just placed an order :thumbup: Can't wait to get out there now that its getting warmer.


----------



## DetailersDomain (Jun 25, 2006)

thank you:thumbup:


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

Cant wait for my order to get here. Thanks for feeding my addiction Phil


----------



## DetailersDomain (Jun 25, 2006)

BORA RSI said:


> Cant wait for my order to get here. Thanks for feeding my addiction Phil


no problem.


----------

